# SAE or Flying fox?



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

It says flying fox at PJ's but it looks like a SAE, it's convincing though but I would like know the difference - google it but I would like to know from someone who owns this fish.


ragged black line and goes at the end of the tail fins
with two barbels

TIA!


----------



## Zortch (Nov 3, 2010)

Its a SAE all day long. I have one that was sold as a flying fox too, but from my research I am sure it is a SAE.
Flying fox:
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Epalzeorhynchos&species=kalopterus&id=235
SAE:
http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Crossocheilus&species=langei&id=1324


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

Zortch said:


> Its a SAE all day long. I have one that was sold as a flying fox too, but from my research I am sure it is a SAE.
> Flying fox:
> http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Epalzeorhynchos&species=kalopterus&id=235
> SAE:
> http://www.seriouslyfish.com/profile.php?genus=Crossocheilus&species=langei&id=1324


Thanks!!

There's still a few at PJ's Yonge/Eglinton.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks like SAE to me










Also I see that a lot of FF have black tinted fins when they get to a couple inches or longer. Also that thick golden stripe ontop of the black one is pretty telltale.

PS, I have TWO big SAE to sell or trade in Burlington. they are around 3.5 and 4".


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

an off topic question....
what kinda substrate is it???? and where can i buy it?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks like silica sand. And you can buy it for about $1 per pound at landscaping supply yards, contractor supply stores, and some related industry places. I bought mine at a landscaping yard (place that sells patio stones, rocks, logs, wood chips, etc), $10 for 100lbs. I mixed in a bit of sugar sized fine crushed aragonite sand, to give it a more pure white look. The silica sand is translucent, so mixing white into it made it sparkly white.


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

Will said:


> Looks like SAE to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Will for the info!


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

gem said:


> an off topic question....
> what kinda substrate is it???? and where can i buy it?


it's just regular play sand at home depot


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

gofigure said:


> it's just regular play sand at home depot


Just regular Play Sand with out any addition...
which one is it?


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

this one...










just a couple of rinse and it's clean.....

lots of stock at (wilson ave.)yorkdale for $6.99


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks MAN you are AWESOME>>>>>


----------



## gofigure (May 16, 2011)

you're Welcome!!

this is the right colour, the first photo I used was just my cam phone...


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

play sand is also known in the construction trade as 'brick sand' meaning that the granules of sand have sharp broken profile - as opposed to say beach sand that tends to be very rounded/worn particles - makes the sand grip better

its also sold in the big box stores in the aisle that has other concrete/cement products usually for about 4-5$ for a 60lb bag - granted the construction grade stuff generally tends to have a more tan color, with varying particle size and coloration. whereas the play-sand tends to be more refined/uniform

hope that helps.


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

df001 said:


> play sand is also known in the construction trade as 'brick sand' meaning that the granules of sand have *sharp broken *profile - as opposed to say *beach sand that tends to be very rounded/worn particles *- makes the sand grip better
> 
> its also sold in the big box stores in the aisle that has other concrete/cement products usually for about 4-5$ for a 60lb bag - granted the construction grade stuff generally tends to have a more tan color, with varying particle size and coloration. whereas the play-sand tends to be more refined/uniform
> 
> hope that helps.


so which one is better in your opinion???
and does play sand cause any harm to khuli loaches??? as they try to digg in....
where can I buy beach sand???


----------



## gem (Oct 19, 2010)

gofigure said:


> you're Welcome!!
> 
> this is the right colour, the first photo I used was just my cam phone...


Thanks a lot for the 2nd pic to give me a better idea.
You are the best!


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

gem said:


> so which one is better in your opinion???
> and does play sand cause any harm to khuli loaches??? as they try to digg in....
> where can I buy beach sand???


I dont think one is better than the other for a fish-tank. I'm not convinced it would matter.

I haven't kept khuli loaches, so I have no idea.

as for beach sand - not sure, I dont think it has much commercial value because of its rounded granule shape - not suitable for use in mortar etc. so likely only landscaping type places would have it if at all?


----------

